# Arrivederci Italia!!! 3:2 ;))



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Woo hoo.. we just sent the defending champions home! Well deserved 3:2 win in the fantastic match…










Slovakia advance, eliminate Italy


----------



## mtneye (Mar 17, 2010)

College Football can't get here soon enough…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done Martin, now the fun really begins…BC


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

NICE!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS! MARTIN!*


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

Well Done Slovakia! Congratulations!!!


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

Our Italian programmer here at work was so upset that he left for the day.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats to Slovakia


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

windsors little italy is vacant and quiet lol


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

bye bye France too!!!


----------



## Ole (Dec 23, 2009)

Not sad to see them go at all…


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

YES! Slovaka needs to move onward and upward. Where are my Football Games


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Can hardly wait for hockey to start back up again…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s Martin
and I can tell you Denmark is out too….......damm as usual they flop it

Dennis


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

hey! this isn't woodworking related! where is the site moderator?!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations!

Do you agree that if the US wins the world cup, the rest of the world will have to call this game "soccer" instead of "football"?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

And they said that this was the easiest bracket for Italy…lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good for slovakia ,
bet you are happy , martin .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats martin, bask in teh sun while you can )


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

But only till monday* *


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

very cool…we watched the US match last night on dvr…someone told us the result was not good…so the entire time we watched I was expecting the worst…and then in minute 91:

"GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!"

If you thought the US match was boring…you are not watching…I love my football and basketball…but that match was exciting…

GO SLOVAKIA…and USA…

Matt


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Big Smile!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Fred, should be a good match on Monday!


----------



## mbulla (Oct 16, 2008)

Finally, after two poor games, we played really good football and we were better than the opponent. Now we have to "beat" Holland Oranjes. It will be tough


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

snif, snif…


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations Martin!
Good to see newer nationat teams getting through to the next round.
Should be interesting now.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Enjoy Martin!

Bye Bye French Fries.

GO USA !!!

I love that one Scottish announcer.
You can't understand what the hell he is saying, but he's really into it !!!
And he gives out a perfect "Hoot-Mon" every once in a while !!!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Well all I have to say is Boycott anything that comes from Ghana.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Just as well you didn't have to play the Aussies. LOL


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations
The did very well !!!!
*BUT….....*

Tomorrow it will be started….
I will sit and watch the match in my ORANGE t-shirt.
Let the best one win.

HUP HOLLAND HUP…..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh ive got to get that red dress out again…if they win again martin…will i get a dance with ya…lol….grizz…you gotta shave though…i dont go for that ruff skin stuff…lol…........


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

snif snif

(just kidding, Martin  )


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sorry…..
But they played good…..

We won, Orange did it again.
Hope we stay in the game next friday.


----------

